# 2016 Card Exchange Thread!



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the card exchanges - been doing this even longer than the reapers! 

I have no limit and will send anywhere!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in! No limit and will send anywhere!

If I don't answer your pm right away don't worry as I'll be gone 4 out of 5 the coming days. 

Hopefully if I get a head start, I can have them all ready by October 1.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I am soooo in. I will start with 20, US only.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

May I ask when the deadline is? I love making cards but I have a lot of projects in the process right now with being apart of secret reaper. I don't want to commit til that is done. But I also really would love to participate!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so in and will have these on the envelopes







Will send over the pond to Canada
No limit
Yay!!!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

All in here. No limit. Will send anywhere.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Most people shoot for the first or second week of October, MacabreWeb, and earlier if you're sending out of the country....


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Most people shoot for the first or second week of October, MacabreWeb, and earlier if you're sending out of the country....


Another thing to keep in mind that I learned last year. If your cards are in black envelopes they will take roughly twice as long to make it through the postal service to their final destination.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in as always. Mailing anywhere, no limits.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!! Us only, no limits. Please PM me!! wow, I can't believe this will be my 9th year doing this!! wooo


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in again too! Love receiving everyone's cards!

No limit, and will ship anywhere


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay so excited for this ! 
Got some new card stuff


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't forget to get your pumpkin stamps from the usps in september to go with your Halloween greetings


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in too..any where and any amount.. they aren't going to be home made though..


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

How is this not at the top post


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Giving this a bump for the weekend


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Count me in - no limit & anywhere! 

Mine aren't going to be the fancy homemade ones, either - but I do add personal touches to them!

Looks like my 7th year of doing this.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

This is my third year and I look forward to it each year, all the wonderful halloween greetings filling the mailbox


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is everyone got lots of halloween greetings


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys! So glad to see the card exchange thread is up and running again. It signals the beginning of the craziness of fall/halloween craft projects all over my house and shed. 

Anyhow, I am of course in for exchanging cards again this year. I will commit to doing 25 cards and am willing to send them anywhere. I usually aim for the first week of October to get mine sent out. Just PM me if you're interested in exchanging.
Oh and FYI: I have limited access to a computer so do most everything on my phone these days, so if you don't get a reply right away that's why. Forum usage on mobile devices really are quite horrible.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woohoo!!!! Can't believe its already that time of year!
I'm in! Will send anywhere and no limit


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is everyone , its halloween greetings time


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of halloween greetings to send out


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad to see this thread. I've already started to get ready for this. I had some personal stuff that happened last year and I couldn't get everyone's out. I felt really bad. But, I'm in, I'm ready, I have no limits and will send anywhere.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

How the heck did I miss this... and I've been watching for it too. We're in..Unlimited in the US and 3 to Canada. PM away...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Had to look My goodness this will be my 6th year doing the Halloween card exchange.... where has the time gone??


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is everyone maybe still on summer break


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I am in again for 20 US only. I love getting cards and sending them too.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm in! My cards will not be homemade as school is starting and I have 0 time, but I love to get and receive cards so pm me. I'll send anywhere and don't have a limit. The first day of school is in 2 days, so forgive me if I don't answer for a bit!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!
More peeps


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay I think I've pm'd everyone so far. If I missed you let me know


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay it's almost September
Soon we can get thenhalloween stamps on September 29


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like this needs a little bump back to page 1 

so where is everyone???


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing? 
How do we make this post sticky?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OOPPPSS! I am up again this year just PM me. (you know the drill)


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry,
I had a little trouble getting out of the coffin this year. I started my cards in February and have put a hold on them to do other Halloween projects. This year has been a brain storm of Ideas.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay! Count me in please!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps
Got lots of cards to send


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a bump in the evening


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay count me in! I will sign up for 20.

How many stamps does it take to get it to Canada or anywhere else? I don't want to say US only but if it's expensive I'll have to keep it US only.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I usually limit myself to 2 or three to Canada if I know I'll have to send them from the US... it's not pricey abit over a $1 I think. If I happen to know I'm going over the the boarder I'll do more and send them when I'm there.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I get the global stamps I think they are $1


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Still have plenty of cards to go around for those just getting in.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Welp, like I said count me in for 20. I might add more to that number but for now I'm limiting it to 20 (Since I'm hand making them and a lot of other projects right now) and I WILL send anywhere. 

Yay fun mail that isn't bills or spam!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay, I think I messaged everyone who didn't message me yet so far, if I missed you let me know!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I just finished replying to all who sent a pm and also sent out a pm to everyone else who has posted so far. So if you haven't gotten a pm from me, please let me know.

Still have room for more!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am in again this year! Please dm me! Will ship anywhere. 30 cards. 
Just bought some supplies yesterday! Ps...I'm up north. Thank you to those who send to us canucks as well!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm in! I think my limit is 5 cards right now, but I will update if that changes.

edit: I've hit my limit.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more halloween greetings to send out


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

this needs a bump to page one again

Still have plenty of room PM me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

It's almost September and that means at the end of September we can get our halloween stamps from the usps! Yay!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a bump in the early am


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still open for more! Will send anywhere!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm new to the forum, but love getting actual mail, so I would love to participate, if that's ok? I can do 20 for US and 5 for Canada.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps, wonder where everyone is


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

First time taking part will send 10 happy to send anywhere but please note I'm in the UK please pm if your happy to swap cards.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay I get to use my global stamps!!!
Got lots more hallowe'en greetings to send


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

A bump...and also an apology...I may have double or triple messaged some of you. My phone is on the fritz and that is what I use currently. Sorry! I messaged everyone back I believe that messaged me, (if not remind me again) and messaged everyone that had a "everywhere" tag! If you are interested in swapping and I have NOT messaged you, please message me! Lots left and sending anywhere! (I am in Canada)

Also...just wanted to say thank you to everyone that has exchanged with me in the past. I know back to school is a time for parents to rejoice, but it is usually a very hard time for me, and my depression usually rears its ugly head during this transitional time. (even more so this year as my anxiety has gone through the roof with everything on my plate right now) So this helps to take the sting out and keeps me busy. The boys love walking to the mail box every day, and we love to pour over the lovely greetings together! So thank you so much for helping me out this time of year! It means a lot, silly as it may seem!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

A little late to the party this year, but I'm finally coming home this weekend after 2 months in NYC, and I'm ready to go full swing into Halloween activities! Sign me up for 20 cards


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woo, I am getting happy with the address exchanges - now I need to get busy with cards!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps are slowly creeping in


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I'm in again this year! i love the card exchange. I'm from Canada, but will send anywhere. No limit, as of now anyway! PM me!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I'm in! No limit and US only please!
I will start sending out some PM's tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so excited I get to,use my global stamps
Let's not forget about these should be out the end of this month


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay! The activity and PMing is increasing! It gets the excitement going, doesn't it?

I have so many threads of ideas for what to send out - now let's just see if they'll behave and produce something.....

Does anybody know how to put a sticky on this thread so it'll stay at the top?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the moderators can pin this to the top like the reaper ones. I excited about the stamps! Love seeing the activity pick up too!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Got some replies, so I better start working on cards! 

Also, if Skullie sees this, I tried to reply to your message and send you my address but unfortunately it said your inbox was full!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more halloween greetings to send got 25 so far lots more to send


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like we need a push back up to page 1 

HUMMM I thought I got most everyone I'm only at 22 So who I'm I missing???


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I list 5 to each page the one extra I have is halloween happy , she has not posted on here yet for the exchange


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is everybody


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I think I've got everyone til this point. Let me know if I haven't mailed you!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got more card making supplies


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

So excited it is finally this time of year!! I am in. I will start with 25, US and Canada only. Message me if you want to exchange!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I am at about 10, still plenty of room if anyone wants to exchange!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I'll be joining, but I need to go out this weekend and see if I can find what I need.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Still got some more space on my list if any newcomers what to exchange cards this year. Doing something a bit different but I think most will like it. Will mail my cards around the 1st of Oct and I'm happy to mail anywhere in the world. Just PM me if you're interested.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

It's still summer here in az , got lots more cards to send so it can feel like fall even if it's still summer when I make the cards


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm in! This will be my second year. I can do 25 this year, US only.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe more peeps will stop by after labor day


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone! Can't believe a year has flown by! So excited about the card exchange

No limit! Will send anywhere, please send me a message


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more halloween greetings to send out


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh good, I didn't miss it yet! For now, I'll say no limit, & I'll mail anywhere. I saw someone was from the UK, how exciting! I'll Start PMing soon, feel free to do the same. My screen set up is different since they changed the forum, I haven't figured it all out yet, but I'll be in touch!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow we got 9 pages going, now we need more peeps to keep the post on page one of the new post listing


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've ponder and pondered whether I will have time to do this. I probably won't I never have time BUT I think I will sign up anyway. lol I'm going to start off really low though just in case and if I see things are going well , I will increase my limit. 

I'm going to start with 10 , I will send US and other countries, I have never had anyone from another country exchange with me so PM me please, would love some overseas folks and Canada, love Canada!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay they are slowly creeping in maybe after labor day more will come


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am open to more!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

hallowmas said:


> It's still summer here in az , got lots more cards to send so it can feel like fall even if it's still summer when I make the cards


I've had several Pumpkin Spice Lattes and made chili over the weekend. Trying to pretend its Fall in AZ too.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

nhh said:


> I've had several Pumpkin Spice Lattes and made chili over the weekend. Trying to pretend its Fall in AZ too.


Three weeks till keenhalloween


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in. I'll start with 10 and grow from there. Any country. Any frame of mind. In jail? I'll exchange. In an asylum? I'm probably just down the hall from you, I'll send. In a living hell? I've been there before, so I know the address. Take a chance. What have you got to lose? You're money. You're family. You're sanity.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

hi everyone. I'm in, unlimited, worldwide. I moved recently so if we have exchanged before, I need to give you my new address. pm me


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps slowly creeping in


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

creep ~~~ creep ~~~ creep shhh!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a bump on hump day


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

bump in the night


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots more halloween greetings to send out


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Friendly bumpity bump


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Also I just caught myself putting MO instead of MA, I recently moved from Missouri to Massachusetts. Please double check the address I sent you and that it says MA. Hard habit to break.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I still have a few openings! I did PM a few people that I haven't heard back from, so should I PM again? Also, I am rather new but I can't 'find' my sent messages.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

First card of the season, & it's from a co worker!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

They know me well here! I love it, bats, cats, a tombstone, & a pumpkin hang from the bottom.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

wow! that card is fabulous


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

That's a awesome card
Yay it's started


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm late to the party! Work has been crazy but I've done this the past 2 years and want in again, please.

I'll set my limit to 30 but have gone over in the past so it is not a big deal.

USA only

I'm off to start PMing people! Looking forward to seeing the spookiness flood my mailbox.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more halloween greetings to send out with the pumpkin stamps


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I'm caught up, though I almost missed three replies!  I'm trying to get over a summer cold and my head is still a bit foggy.  So if I haven't relied to anyone, please let me know.

I picked up two of the coolest Halloween cards at a craft festival over the weekend and hoping I can gently tear them apart and see how they are made.

No limit so I still have room for more. Will send anywhere!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

CallyIn said:


> I still have a few openings! I did PM a few people that I haven't heard back from, so should I PM again? Also, I am rather new but I can't 'find' my sent messages.....


If it's been a week or so I"d say go head and PM again. With the recent holiday and the changing of site owners there might have been something that slipped through the cracks.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Callyln I think you have to go into the general settings and click on save messages in order for you to save copies of sent messages
not sure if there is another way to save them


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Whew! Almost missed it. Been crazy 'round these parts. This exchange is one of my favorite things! I'm in. No limit and will mail anywhere. I'm off to start PM-ing like a wild woman!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!!! More halloween greetings to send


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just ordered some blank cards. In the past I've made both the cards and envelopes so this should save me some time since I've decided to embark on more complex cards this year. Hope I haven't bitten off too much again. 

Oh and still have room for more!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

A note from HauntedHigleys, she is locked out of her account and will respond to everyone as soon as she can get back into her account!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I went to Michael's to get more of the halloween cards that I use and they don't have them anymore
Instead I went with black and the craft ones
The 40ct packs were on sale for 3 for 5


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I need stamps... When are those pumpkin stamps coming out???


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm in but will be limiting to only 5 right now as time constraints! I have 2 parties and the second reaper!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

nhh said:


> I need stamps... When are those pumpkin stamps coming out???


They are at post office now but they can't sell them till the 27 or 29th


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We can pre order the Halloween stamps online!!!!!!
They are not due out till the 29th


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got lots more halloween greetings to send near or far


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Just a quick note: if there is anyone I have not responded to yet, please message me again, my notifications say I have one unread message and I have gone through all of them and it still says I have one, I for the life of me cannot figure out which one it is.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Been really busy with work so a little late but count me in!!! Unlimited to anywhere just pm me. ?


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Alright! Finally after days of trying to log in and many password resets, I am finally in!! I believe I responded to everyone who PM'd me. If I missed you, I am so sorry and please feel free to send another one. I also have everyone marked down who responded to my original PM's that were sent out. So excited for this!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A little bit scary said:


> Just a quick note: if there is anyone I have not responded to yet, please message me again, my notifications say I have one unread message and I have gone through all of them and it still says I have one, I for the life of me cannot figure out which one it is.


I noticed the same just now... wonder if it's a glitch.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

13 pages !!!!
I'll be sending my greetings out closers to halloween


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

You can now pre-order the Halloween stamps online


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can do a few more, PM me if you want to exchange. I'm willing to mail anywhere, would love some UK, Canada peeps. Still trying to figure out what I'm going to do , was online looking at cards for 2 hours last night lol I obviously don't have a life unless Halloween is involved.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just wanted to thank Terra for the sticky on this thread so we don't have to keep "bumping" it - but thank you to the "bumpers" for keeping this thread up top as best as they can!

I can't wait for those Halloween stamps!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay halloween stamps to go with halloween greetings


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay I have 43 peeps to exchange cards with
My October mail will be lots of fun


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This exchange is one of my favorite things on the fourm! I was looking at card ideas last night and am excited to get started!
If I haven't messaged you and you would like to exchange, please pm me. I still have lots of room!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I still have room for more! Please message me if you would still like to exchange!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Limit has been reached  Cards are done, written out and ready to go now just need to wait another 2 weeks for those JOL stamps


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I have messaged everyone here but if I missed anyone, please let me know.

I have officially started on my cards and have seven completed to the point of just attaching them to the cards I ordered when they arrive. So looks like I can get the ones going out of the US mailed plenty early. 

Still have room for more! No limit and will mail anywhere.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> You can now pre-order the Halloween stamps online
> View attachment 322281


I'm going to wait and try to get mine at the PO, though I may live to regret that decision.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I finally get more than one day off from work, and I have making cards at the top of the to do list! I always think I can get these done earlier in the year, but just like Christmas shopping, it always seems to get done later than I planned. I hope the design I have in my mind looks just as neat on paper, I really don'the have a back up plan yet. I'm sure pinterest will save me as ususal.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in. I'll start with 40. I'll send some PMs out later. I'll mail anywhere.

edit: I've sent PMs to everyone who has not said they were at their limit. If you are, and you receive a PM from me, that's okay. I've also updated my initial number from 25 to 40.

I love getting the Halloween cards each year. I bought some new things for card making yesterday.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I am closing my window for cards. Not sure how to word that, I went over my limit. Once I get these done if I have room for more I'll take on more but so far I've taken everyone and I'm hand making these so...hehe


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

got my cards started! I'm at 33, can take a few more if we have late comers. looks like a good group this year, can't wait to send the cards


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I have responded to all my requests too. I asked the guy at the PO Friday if they had the JOL stamps yet. He said no but, the guy that handles that was in Mexico so they were probably around somewhere. He also said I was the 4th person that day that asked about them.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to hear halloween stamps are still popular!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

nhh said:


> I think I have responded to all my requests too. I asked the guy at the PO Friday if they had the JOL stamps yet. He said no but, the guy that handles that was in Mexico so they were probably around somewhere. He also said I was the 4th person that day that asked about them.


I don't think they are available for sale until Sept. 29.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My cards are finally being shipped! So will have to get back to work on the handmade part. I ordered 50 cards and think I'm up to 37 at this point and if I go over 50, I will order more blank cards since I'm planning on making cards for the December holiday too. 



Lady Arsenic said:


> I finally get more than one day off from work, and I have making cards at the top of the to do list! I always think I can get these done earlier in the year, but just like Christmas shopping, it always seems to get done later than I planned. I hope the design I have in my mind looks just as neat on paper, I really don'the have a back up plan yet. I'm sure pinterest will save me as ususal.


I'm sure your cards will look great! I always plan to start early and usually wind up running late too, so this year is the exception.  pinterest and google images saved me this time as I was planning on disassembling two cards I bought to see how they were made. After several tries, I finally found an image and then a pattern, cause to be honest, if I'd taken one of the cards apart and saw what was inside, I probably would have went to plan B.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Just sent in my prints to be made having a few extra made up in case we have some late comers show up. So I still have room PM me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I pre-ordered my stamps 20 books!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I got 44 halloween greetings to send yay!!!
Still got room for more


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Starting on my cards tonight just need to dig out my craft stuff


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine will be going out last week of October except for the folks over the pond


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I feel lszy, I stopped making my own cards a couple of years ago....


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

bethene said:


> I feel lszy, I stopped making my own cards a couple of years ago....


I don't think it's lazy, I have a terrible habit of biting off more than I can chew during the holidays.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> I feel lszy, I stopped making my own cards a couple of years ago....


With all you do with the reapers, I'm amazed you have the energy to send any cards!  

I have to agree with MacabreWeb in that I have a habit of taking on more than I can handle. I usually make my cards because it's cheaper than buying them, though with what I've bought in supplies so far, it may have been cheaper to buy them.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I usually can't find any or packs of them , so I just buy card stock and rubber stamps 
Just picked up some old halloween invitations when statonery was a thing, at goodwill I will be using those also


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> With all you do with the reapers, I'm amazed you have the energy to send any cards!
> 
> I have to agree with MacabreWeb in that I have a habit of taking on more than I can handle. I usually make my cards because it's cheaper than buying them, though with what I've bought in supplies so far, it may have been cheaper to buy them.


I second that emotion Bethene where do you find the energy, can you send me some in the next reap???

Lizzy... I get you... at this point I think pre made cards from the DT would be easier maybe in some cases cheaper but in the end not half the fun of doing something personal. I enjoy being creative and as long as I have the time and funds to allow me to do so I'd rather make my own. I understand not everyone has the time or thinks they have the ability to be creative, (here.s a little secret... yes you have the ability to be creative it's all in you head one way or the other) . I enjoy all the cards I receive during our exchanges - purchased or handmade... and proudly display them at my Halloween potluck... these days of texting, emails or PMisng, a snail mail message is the best.

Now with all that send I still have room and Frog has said sure a card or two can be sent over the pond so any one over that way who wants to exchange PM me.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I second that emotion Bethene where do you find the energy, can you send me some in the next reap???
> 
> Lizzy... I get you... at this point I think pre made cards from the DT would be easier maybe in some cases cheaper but in the end not half the fun of doing something personal. I enjoy being creative and as long as I have the time and funds to allow me to do so I'd rather make my own. I understand not everyone has the time or thinks they have the ability to be creative, (here.s a little secret... yes you have the ability to be creative it's all in you head one way or the other) . I enjoy all the cards I receive during our exchanges - purchased or handmade... and proudly display them at my Halloween potluck... these days of texting, emails or PMisng, a snail mail message is the best.
> 
> Now with all that send I still have room and Frog has said sure a card or two can be sent over the pond so any one over that way who wants to exchange PM me.


I agree, I love snail mail! It's nice to get something other than advertisements and bills!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes it's great to see the mail box with a Halloween greetings all month long
And krampus greetings too


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone here ever made their own envelopes before? Is it hard? Is there any special thing you need to do to make it mailable?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hallowmas - don't forget Vampy Valentines, Rotten Easter Eggs and Red White and Dead Greetings... Halloween fun the whole year long. 

MacabreWeb - Can't say I've ever tried making envelopes, it can't be that hard I bet there is a tutorial on youtube or a how to somewhere on the net. I've seen a Martha Stewart tool I think at Micheals to help cut your own. I'm too lazy right now to do my own. If you do your owe I can't wait to see what you create.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hallowmas - don't forget Vampy Valentines, Rotten Easter Eggs and Red White and Dead Greetings... Halloween fun the whole year long.
> 
> MacabreWeb - Can't say I've ever tried making envelopes, it can't be that hard I bet there is a tutorial on youtube or a how to somewhere on the net. I've seen a Martha Stewart tool I think at Micheals to help cut your own. I'm too lazy right now to do my own. If you do your owe I can't wait to see what you create.



I was just curious about it, I've seen mention of others making theirs before and sometimes its hard to keep card shapes within the confines of an average greeting card.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

The stamps should be out soon.  I'm doing kind of a modified homemade version of cards. They will all definitely be individual. And yes, it is so nice to get something in the mail other than bills and adverts.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> Has anyone here ever made their own envelopes before? Is it hard? Is there any special thing you need to do to make it mailable?


Yes, I've made my own every year except for this year. I had to keep my cards small so I could make the envelopes out of a regular sheet of copy paper. You can do a search on it and find templates but I had the best luck with just winging it. If I am still able to move at the end of the day, I'll grab the camera and document how I did it as that would be much easier than trying to explain it.

My blank cards have finally arrived though I've made no more progress on the homemade part. Borrowed my mom's fancy edge cutting scissors (I know they probably have a name, but I have no clue) so, I'm all set to go!

I also agree about the thrill of getting something in the mail besides bills and junk as I feel like a kid again, stalking the mailbox waiting for something with my name on it.  I probably should have added the little one's name this year as she loves watching me open the mail.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hallowmas - don't forget Vampy Valentines, Rotten Easter Eggs and Red White and Dead Greetings... Halloween fun the whole year long.


I might try the Vampy Valentines next year but the other two fall at busy times of the year for us.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh yes the whole year we have card exchanges that are creative and fun, we always have Halloween on our minds, there is a Halloween themed convention here yay 
Keenhalloween


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've sent a reply to everyone who either replied to my request or from those who contacted me to exchange. So, if you PM'ed me and didn't hear back, please PM me again.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sometimes I get involved with the other card exchanges, my coworkers really enjoy seeing the creativity.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Working on cards!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Will start on my soon and sending them out late October, excent for our friends over the pond those will go out in week or two


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm starting mine this week! Picked up some feathers for them today...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

So excited for this awesome card exchange and the new stamps


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Usually I like to go into my local post office to take care of my mailing needs, but I'm not taking a chance with these Halloween stamps - I'm actually going to order them online. I just feel bad that the out-of-country cards I send out won't get to have one of those stamps on it.....the world stamp is a full moon, though, so that's kinda creepy.....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> I'm starting mine this week! Picked up some feathers for them today...


Humm I've been picking up feathers in the yard for over a month for other projects... the geese seem to be doing a late mottling this year. Last year they did it early enough for me to get enough to send in the Red White and Dead card to be fake "quill" pens. This year I'm going to glue them to the DT skelly birds to kinda corpse them out a bit. Leftovers will then be added to wands I plan on handing out at the potluck. I can't wait to find feathers from my new Guinea Fowl... my greys birds have very nice spotted dark grey and whitish feathers a very cool native look to them. 

Picked up my prints on Thursday and starting work on my cards this week... still have space if any late comers stop in PM me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm... I know I posted pictures of how I did my envelopes but it's not showing up. I'll see if I can find them and try again later.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally sitting down to work on some cards today! I am so far behind in halloween prep that I am starting to panic


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm officially at my limit for cards! Started on a couple last night, can't wait to start receiving from everyone


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got 38, Usually it's over 50! What's happening?  do you all think more people will join later? 

Either way 38 is a great number! I'm
Already working on them! Can't wait to see everyone's cards! If anyone else wants to exchange let me know, thanks!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just noticed I hadn't responded yet to a couple people, so I just did. Mine will go out this weekend! looking forward to receiving as well!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay hallowe'end greetings with the new pumpkin stamps on them


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay let me be the card newbie. Can you explain how this works? After 3 years here this is new to me (been all over the forum and I missed this-hmmm)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay brain is fried from prop rush. Just re-read post. I'd love to play along. I can go as far as 40. So I will start going now


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Get your pumpkin stamps today and every day







Yay!!!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it sad that I have had this date marked on my calendar so that I can buy the new jack-o-lantern stamps from the USPS?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

AsH-1031 said:


> Is it sad that I have had this date marked on my calendar so that I can buy the new jack-o-lantern stamps from the USPS?


No... no it isn't.  I have a feeling more than a few of us did.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

AsH-1031 said:


> Is it sad that I have had this date marked on my calendar so that I can buy the new jack-o-lantern stamps from the USPS?


Heck no, I can't even remember the last time they had spooky stamps, if ever.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm concerned mine will need extra postage. The envelope is puffy. Glad I'm sending early incase I do.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope my post office doesn't sell out of those awesome stamps! I'll be there bright and early Saturday morning!!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Spookybella977 said:


> I hope my post office doesn't sell out of those awesome stamps! I'll be there bright and early Saturday morning!!!!



Same I won't be able to get there til Saturday!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

MacabreWeb I hope we both have great luck!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I pre-ordered ordered mine and I'm still waitingredients for them to arrive 
20 books yay!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Last year I got cool Harry Potter stamps, but they are not available anymore.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my stamps and everyones cards will be sent out in todays mail! 

Also, If there are a few late comers who would like to exchange cards I can send out a few more cards next week if you'd like to PM me over the next couple days.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> Get your pumpkin stamps today and every day
> View attachment 341410
> 
> Yay!!!!


I went to the post office today and was told they didn't have any. She asked a guy in the back and he said they "weren't on sale yet", which I knew was a lie because I've been tracking the release date for them  He could've just told me they didn't have them in yet. 

So yeah, I guess I'll have to try elsewhere, maybe the grocery store?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess I most have deleted the pictures after I thought I posted this the first time, so done it again and it turned out much better.

This is how I've made my quarter-fold (?) envelopes in previous years:









First, you need your card. Center in on a sheet of paper. Take a straight edge and draw straight lines around the edge of your card, allowing at least 1/8", so your card will have some wiggle room.









Next, angle your flaps 









Cut out the template. The numbers represent which flaps you want to fold in first









Test and make sure your card fits. If it fits, I suggest tracing the template on card stock or thin cardboard, so that you can use it over and over without having to draw lines and measure each one.

I use glue sticks to assemble the envelopes and generally seal the flap with the glue stick and a Halloween sticker.  Hope this helps and have fun!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The PO closest to me (which ironically is not the one we get our mail from) had the Halloween stamps on the 29th, so I got plenty and picked up the international stamps also. Should have the international cards sent the first of next week and hopefully the rest a week later. 

Still have room for more and will send anywhere!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Mine are officially done! Once I figured out my design, I've been getting all the pieces together a little at a time. Lucky for me, most everything I used was in my stash of supplies. The only thing I had to purchase was more card stock when I ran out of my card base color and i bought some orange envelopes. I even got to the PO yesterday and got the Halloween stamps. So I will be dropping them in the mail within the next few days.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sent out the international cards and the first batch of cards on Thursday! And yep, my post office had plenty of the Halloween stamps right on the 29th! Hubby has to pick up more stamps so I can send out the rest....

Latecomers welcome to my list, as I still have plenty of supplies from the cardmaking!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I had to order some blank cards today online. I should have them by next weekend, so my cards will go out mid-month.
I have a style and plan in mind already. I'll get the international ones out first. I had four cards to use at home.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Hot dang ... I've missed this thread over the years. I want to play, too! I'm always making homemade cards for my family and friends.

Is it too late to jump in?


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone who wants a card please PM me your address. I'll start making them today. 

In the past I have used Harry Potter and Batman stamps.

I'll have to see what I can buy online at usps.com. I never wait for my post office to finally get something good in.

WOO HOO, this will be fun!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Have my cards bought. Next weekend I'll get the stamps and get them in the mail. I am so excited to be exchanging cards!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

O if I had embossing machines and a cricket and so on I could make awesome cards.I do a lot of window shopping-lol. I may have to figure out ways to make cards old school *wanders off dreaming of embossing folders and die cuts*


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nobody Owens said:


> Hot dang ... I've missed this thread over the years. I want to play, too! I'm always making homemade cards for my family and friends.
> 
> Is it too late to jump in?


Nope, not too late!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> O if I had embossing machines and a cricket and so on I could make awesome cards.I do a lot of window shopping-lol. I may have to figure out ways to make cards old school *wanders off dreaming of embossing folders and die cuts*


Sometimes even with those things the creativity doesn't flow, but I understand the dreaming!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> O if I had embossing machines and a cricket and so on I could make awesome cards.I do a lot of window shopping-lol. I may have to figure out ways to make cards old school *wanders off dreaming of embossing folders and die cuts*


I do mine old school, but I have been thinking about a Cricut lately. Of course the only time I would probably use it much would be at Halloween so I'll probably pass on it for at least another year.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll have my global stamps halloween greetings sent out this week 
The local states peeps will go out closer to hallowe'en


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My international cards are going out today!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My first card of the season arrived today! Thank you ASH-1031. Will get a picture posted soon!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've just received the very first Halloween card of the season! Thank you very much, Ash1031.

I still don't have my spooky stamps yet. I preordered them from USPS weeks ago. Hopefully they get here soon. 

All of my cards are ready to go, except for the stamps.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I've just received the very first Halloween card of the season! Thank you very much, Ash1031.
> 
> I still don't have my spooky stamps yet. I preordered them from USPS weeks ago. Hopefully they get here soon.
> 
> All of my cards are ready to go, except for the stamps.


That really stinks! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

It sounds like more people have had luck getting their Halloween stamps at the physical post office. Is this the case?

Drat. I checked online and it says my order is "processing" which means they haven't even shipped yet.

I like to avoid my local post office as much as possible. A super creepy guy works there and is working every single time I go in. 

Gimme my spooky stamps!! You got your [email protected] money, USPS!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine states that the order is complete, that it's processing and they have not shipped as they have not pulled the funds from PayPal yet , I'm going to go to the local branch Friday and get them there


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried to get the JOL stamps on Friday. The postmaster wasn't in so they couldn't open the box and sell them to me. I was not happy. I will finally be able to get back to the post office tomorrow...hope they're not sold out...grrr

My cards crack me up...once again, so childish. But I assure you that a 50-something woman made them. hahaha


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, ASH-1031, Your card arrived today. Love it, and the surprises inside. What fun!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

hey everyone I've reached my limit for cards. I will be sending them out this week!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Araniella said:


> Oh, ASH-1031, Your card arrived today. Love it, and the surprises inside. What fun!


I was coming in to post the same. TYVM AsH-1031  I will be mailing yours out this coming weekend.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received my first card of the season from AsH-1031. Thank you. It brightened my morning.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Big thanks to Kmeyer1313 received my first ever Halloween card today love it and the extra little surprise too


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

There was a glitch online ordering stamps, I had to reorder mine
The gal from the post office on the phone said they might just sell out of these !
They are forever stamps so they should always have them ????


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Slightly OT but I'm throwing it out here anyway because it may affect other people.

I just called the USPS because the pumpkin stamps I preordered on 09/19 haven't shipped yet.

They said they had issues with 120+ customers that ordered stamps from Sept 19th to Sept 20th. If you paid via paypal, your status is set to pending and USPS never received the money. I was told to go to paypal to resolve the issue.

I called paypal and they said they saw the pending order and it was showing that it was "empty". Naturally, they blamed USPS and said it would take 30 days for me to get my $29.45 back.

I responded with: "I don't think so. USPS is pointing fingers at paypal and paypal is pointing them right back. I don't care whose fault it is but because someone else jacked this transaction up, I shouldn't have to wait 30 days for my money back. I want it back today".

BOOM.

Paypal is refunding my money by EOD. 

Unfortunately, this leaves me with no spooky stamps and now I have to go to the post office with the creepy guy. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

So anyway, if you preordered stamps like I did and they haven't arrived yet then you have to make a phone call to paypal cancel. Don't let them tell you 30 days either.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't bother doing the online and was out of town when they supposedly went on sale. Frog knows the guys at the local shipping store and asked them to hold him some books... while went in today to pick them up and no stamps they claim they won't get them till at least Thursday... fingers crossed. 

Hoping to get my cards out this Friday.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Ash I got your card and I LOVE IT AND what was inside of it 

And yeah I went to my local post office and they were sold out! So bummed, but not giving up yet!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi folks,
I know that I am late to all the fun but anyone want to exchange with me?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So far I have everyone who has replied on my list. Nobody Owens I need your addy. You replied but never gave it to me


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm late sending out cards. Planning to ship all mine tomorrow!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Got a card from Itzpopolotl today! Thank you so much!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you ash1031 for the wonderful retro card and surprise and the very first of the pumpkin stamps


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

OK so PayPal says the money went to usps because of the "glitch" PayPal never sent the funds thru so I just reordered them and the other order will just fall off as not being processed so you don't need refund from PayPal as no money was sent to the usps

I ordered 20 books and was not going to hope that may local branch there are two near me had any left


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

Im so late signing in to the forum this year, i wish i had known that these card exchanges were taking place. I just love sending cards and recieving mail  i will have to remember this for next year.


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

deva said:


> Im so late signing in to the forum this year, i wish i had known that these card exchanges were taking place. I just love sending cards and recieving mail  i will have to remember this for next year.




I'm a newbie here too and wouldn't mind joining the fun!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Atropos said:


> I'm a newbie here too and wouldn't mind joining the fun!


It's not too late, some people still have open spots if you want in, I can squeeze you two in my list if you'd like.


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> Atropos said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a newbie here too and wouldn't mind joining the fun!
> ...


That sounds wonderful MacabreWeb! Ahhh im trying to get the hang of the forum on a mobile device, im used to always using my laptop computer so I appologize if im totally messing up the reply thing


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Before Matthew hits my area (we're in Palm Beach County right in the cone), I just wanted to post a thank you to AsH-1031 for the card - it arrived safely and it's adorable! I loved the surprise inside too...

I haven't hit the post office yet for the rest of the stamps I need - we've been too busy battening down the hatches at my house - but I should get ahold of them after the storm blows over....after the weekend probably...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, y'all, so I'll use this one to send a couple of more thanks out:

gloomycatt - It's so pretty I'm almost afraid to touch it! 
itzpopolotl - I love the retro goodness!

And yes, we made it through the storm just fine - thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

For the newcomers there is still time to join in 
Just pm the folks and send your Addy
I still have room for more and my 20 books of pumpkin stamps


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine are officially off into the world of the USPS! I'm not sure how long it'll take to get to the UK and into Canada, but the rest of you should be getting them soon!

Note to self....don't ever use black cards / envelopes again! At least my fingers were just colored & not stained.


----------



## llim (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi all- I just found this forum after a google search. I've been getting mystery halloween cards from some of you and wanted to say thank you. I'm not sure how my address got on your list, but I appreciate it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Atropos said:


> I'm a newbie here too and wouldn't mind joining the fun!


I have room-pm me your addy and I'll get a card out to you


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 3 cute cards Thank you Itzpopolotl, Gloomy Cat andCallyln. I love them all. I need to get my butt busy adn get mine finished. Thanks to all 3 of you.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I got 3 cute cards Thank you Itzpopolotl, Gloomy Cat andCallyln. I love them all. I need to get my butt busy and get mine finished. Thanks to all 3 of you.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to be late in responding to posts about some folks getting my cards. Relieved they arrived safely and glad that everyone is liking them. 

To our fellow exchangers in the areas being affected bt Hurricane Matthew, please be safe and I know we will all be hoping no serious injuries or unfixable damage occurs.

To those still having issues with the JOL stamps from the USPS, I'm sorry that you're had trouble. Hope you finally get them. Maybe this will wake up the USPS to the fact that we need more Halloween stamps issued and they'll continue to do so each year. 

Signing off to lurk again for a bit.... :relaxed: .


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Itzpopltl foe the wonderful retro card and the cat stamp and stickers


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

My cards will go out this weekend! Haven't checked my PO Box so I'm excited!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Working on the cards thus week and next have them out by halloween


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A big TY to Araniella, gloomycatt, Lukewa, Callyln and Itzpopoloti

I have fallen branches (damn storms) that I haven't hauled away all summer. I think I am going to save a nice one and make a Halloween tree out of it. Then take sticky tact and ornament hookers so I can hang my cards on the tree. Keep the tree in my office to enjoy all year round. 

I will be getting my cards mailed out tomorrow to everyone


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you so much to lizzyborden and Lady Arsenic for my great cards so happy having Halloween cards for the first time.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Shadow if you set up the tree post a pic! Would love to see it!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Life has slowed down and I finally feel half way human. Cards will be out on Wednesday at the latest!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

joanneB said:


> Thank you so much to lizzyborden and Lady Arsenic for my great cards so happy having Halloween cards for the first time.


Wow! That was fast! Just mailed it out on Monday. 

I have received three cards and my hubby just called and said that he forgot to bring the mail in yesterday and that I got three more! Hopefully I can get them all rounded up and get a picture posted soon!

I haven't worked on my cards lately as I've been trying to get a reaper gift finished and making room for my grandma's dining room set, so I'm aiming for the 17th if not sooner.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Managed to get my cards sign and into envelopes, guy at the postal store saved us 4 books of pumpkin stamps and should be into a mail box later today.... YEAHHHH

While addressing my envelops I couldn't help but notice some states seemed more represented then others. Sending cards to 21 of the 50 states... WHAT no one in New York, South Dakota, California or Georgia are into Halloween cards??? Looks like Colorado is the spookiest with 4 cards going that way followed by Arizona and Massachusetts with 3 each... I'll include my home state of Washington as I am sending 2 cards and I live here so that makes 3 too.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

So excited!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you to arinella , lukewa, and gloomy cat for the wonderful cards


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Got another cute Frankinstein Card from Araniella. Thank you .


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you lady arsenic for the halloween greeting


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got 2 great cards yesterday ! Thank you Araniella and Kmeyer , me and my daughter loved the cards. 

I'm bummed about my own cards, I knew I wasn't going to have tons of time so I am going to have to send store bought cards this time around. I bought supplies and everything to make some ( even though I never really came up with a plan) but I haven't even started decorating or anything else and it's only 3 weeks away. I have so much to do and I'm in a panic. I will use my supplies in a future exchange though, making the cards is the fun part to me so I'm sad I wasn't able to this time....next time for sure ( christmas maybe ??) I will send them out tomorrow hopefully. Oh, another thing I'm bummed about , I didn't get around to getting any pumpkin stamps, I'm seriously pouting about that.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine will be going out by next Saturday, I cannot seem to track down pumpkin stamps anywhere!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Itzpopoloti,
Thank you so much for the card. I was super surprised to receive it since I hadn't signed up for the card exchange this year. I absolutely love it and have it on my refrigerator.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I received 7 cards in the mail yesterday and I love every one of them!!! I've never gotten Halloween cards before, its so exciting to have something to open that is Halloween themed!! Thank you to Itzpoploti, Lady Arsenic, Pumpkin 215, GloomyCat, Lukewa, Callyln and Araniella!!! I'm going to go hang these up now!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Finally finished putting my cards together today..will send them out tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> Mine will be going out by next Saturday, I cannot seem to track down pumpkin stamps anywhere!


I tried to get some and had to settle for animals. The P.O. claimed they were out


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I didn't realize the po was closed today, so I will be mailing them tomorrow...I have to make sure my postage is correct...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> Mine will be going out by next Saturday, I cannot seem to track down pumpkin stamps anywhere!


Did you try online that's how I got 20 books


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

we were lucky that Frog has a thing with the guy at the shipping store and he saved us several books. He's hoping to get some more for up coming card exchanges. Hoping that if these are popular enough that then produce new Halloween stamps for next year. 

Cards went into the mailbox yesterday so they should be arriving soon.... 

I have gotten a few cards thanks go out to Araniella, Gloomycat, and Lukewa. I'll take pictures and post them when I get a few more to make a nice grouping.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This is from Araniella


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This one is from Gloomycatt, really cool design


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And this is from Itzpopoloti, very sweet!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Working on mine this weekend should be out by next week


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

My cards were sent out last week so they should start arriving soon.
Big thanks to,kmyer1313, Itzpopolotl, gloomycatt, AsH, Araniella, and Lukewa! I love all the cards and can't wait to get them hung up and take a picture!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have received several great cards... I will I will say a more personal thank you later, and I but for right now, thank you for the cards, they made me smile!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

So many great cards! Thank you to
Greenwick such an adorable bat, 
Lukewa cute happy witch
Pumpkin215 for a pic of some yummy candy corn and a great 3d sticker inside
Lady Arsenic with the 3d pumppkin 
Itzpopolotl Adorable Vintage (Yes! We did meet at MHC! And thanks for the virtual 'tour' the other day on facebook)
Julianne Love the card with the extra memories of the special-ness of Halloween
Shadow Black--such an awesome witch hat! I love this card

Need to go hang them up and display. My favorite thing every year! Everyone that comes in looks at every card .


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got 3 more today, thank you Dee14399


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Shadow Black


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cute little witch!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And Pumpkin 215, thanks! So Cute!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Araniella you were my first card!!! And Frankie is so cute!! Thank you!!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Got a couple cards! Thanks to gloomycatt, pumpkin215, and dee14399!

I really need to hustle on my own. Got about half done! Of course, i'd choose to hand make cards this year


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm getting a late start also will have them mailed out by the last week of october


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you too lisa48317,dee14399,shadow panther,pumpkin215 and Julianne
Thank you all so much for the awesome halloween greeetings


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I was on vacation and came back to a whole bunch of awesome cards. I will get a photo and list of names so you all know they arrived safe and sound. Mine will be in the mail this evening.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I got mail-yeah *dances around*

TYVM Julianne, lisa48317, dee14399 and Lady Arsenic


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sigh, ....Skullie & EZ,....every year, the card is just so cool! Thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm enjoying everyones cards, store bought, hand made, it's all great!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have received 4 or 5 cards already and love them all. Promise to post more as soon as I have time to (work has been crazy lately). I probably even have a card or two in my mailbox but haven't even had the time or energy to check it in 3 days. 

Anyway thank you to everyone who's sent me a card. I will be thanking you by name soon.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you to Julianne, pumpkin215, Dee14399, Lukewa, Itzpopolotl, Calli, AsH, lady Arsenic, and Shadow Black!!!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't post a picture because I don't know how to resize it


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Greenwick for the cute card
Thank you nicolita3 for the awesome retro merry halloween card and purrfect surprise


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Just wanted to pop in real quick and say I've gotten about 6 cards so far, they are all awesome and I see some of you have received mine. I didn't even think to put my screen name on the cards, so just in case you can't figure out I am Carrie B. .


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, finally have a minute so...

Thank you Callie B for the awesome handmade card. Love the silver, black & orange color combo. 

Thanks to Itzpapolotl for the great vintage looking witch card; love vintage halloween stuff.

Thank you Araniella for the cute homemade monster card you sent me. Really like the matching envelope.

Thanks for the ghost card you sent me Shadow Black. Appreciate the creepy greetings from the state from Children of the Corn. ; )

As always you outdid yourself with your cool handmade card gloomycatt. Thank you for sending me one of your creations. Loved it.

Your candy corn card made me hungry Pumpkin215! Thank you for sending me that sweet card. 

Dee14399 thanks for the wonderful jack-o-lantern card. Very spooky.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo hoo my Grand-Daughter got her first Halloween card. I called Ashlie to see if she got it. She said Trinity was sleeping but would open it when she got up. You can never start to early getting your Grand children into Halloween. Trinity is only 10 months old but hey she's my first Grand child.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my envelopes addressed , now to get the cards made
Its so awesome to get the Halloween greetings all month 
And krampus greetings in december


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Pumpkinking30!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TYVM to Pumpkinking 30 & Pumpkinqueen 29, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, Skullie (I love your card, showed it to my Mom and she liked it too)


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure hope the post office continues the pumpkin stamps or any halloweven themed stamps


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow - our poor mail carriers are playing catch-up for storm days & Columbus Day in a big way...I had a literal pile of Halloween cards in my mailbox! This pile grew due to work the past couple of days, so I'm playing catch up on my day off (from work, not the Haunt)....

So thank you very much to the following nice folks who sent me cards this week - I think between the other thank you I posted before the storm and this one, I'm caught up on acknowledgements. At least, until I check my mailbox again this evening....

Pumpkinking30 & Pumpkinqueen29, your card had me seriously laughing - & the border is amazing!
Skullie - what can I say? Your creations are always works of art, and this is certainly no exception.....love!
Callyln, it's so cute, & you must tell me how you got the subtle glitter on the envelope, cause I'm sooo loving it! Or did they come like that?
Pumpkin215, I love that serene autumn scene...I had happy sighs just looking at it!
Lukewa, I love it - and I just noticed that the lower pumpkin is winking! (Yeah, it takes me a minute sometimes...) Too adorable...
Dee14399, I so dig the orange and black design...and the verse inside!
Araniella, it is so cute, and it made me chuckle how even the envelope matched the card! 
Lady Arsenic, thank you for the 3Dness that I want to touch every time I pass it by! 
Shadow Panther, thank you! The turtle is adorable, and hubby loved the trivia inside!
Julianne - OMG JOLs! They're seriously my favorite Halloween symbol ever!
Greenwick - I seriously do not want to mess with that creature on the front with his crazy eyes! 
Stinkerbell n' Frog Prince - your photo skills know no bounds! Another one hits it out of the park - and I love the touch of green as well! 

If I can't get the rest of the Halloween stamps that I need by Saturday, I'm just going to send them out with regular stamps - the storm delayed the stamps to this part of the state, so according to several post offices nearby, even if I'd caved & ordered them online, they'd still be delayed.....grrrr.....

At the very least, this should prove to the post office that there is a demand for Halloween stamps - I don't think even they anticipated just how much Halloween is loved by so many - but WE all knew that, now didn't we?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I have some bad news. I've been mailing out my cards for the last couple of days. I had one going to Canada so I made my husband take it to the post office. The others were just dropped in the box out front. I had picked them up at Michaels and the envelopes have the two chads where you wrap the string around them to seal them. When my husband took the card to the window, they told him it's an extra 5 cent to mail them because of the chads. Grrr! How come it didn't say something where the cards were sold? "Extra Postage required." The lady told my husband they would come back to me for insufficient postage, or be delivered with postage due. I'm really sorry if this happens to you. I heard from my niece today and she got her card without any problems. Fingers crossed all the others make it through OK. If they come back to me, you'll get them late. If postage is due let me know and I'll send you the difference. You know, it's always something.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank yous go out to
Icezombie,halloweena,skullie and EZ, Stinkerbell and frog prince, pumpkin30
Nnh
Thank you all so much for your wonderfully crafty and thoughtful cards
I really enjoy exchanging cards


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

scareme said:


> I'm afraid I have some bad news. I've been mailing out my cards for the last couple of days. I had one going to Canada so I made my husband take it to the post office. The others were just dropped in the box out front. I had picked them up at Michaels and the envelopes have the two chads where you wrap the string around them to seal them. When my husband took the card to the window, they told him it's an extra 5 cent to mail them because of the chads. Grrr! How come it didn't say something where the cards were sold? "Extra Postage required." The lady told my husband they would come back to me for insufficient postage, or be delivered with postage due. I'm really sorry if this happens to you. I heard from my niece today and she got her card without any problems. Fingers crossed all the others make it through OK. If they come back to me, you'll get them late. If postage is due let me know and I'll send you the difference. You know, it's always something.


I for one am not worried about 5 cents if I have postage due  It's worth connecting with another Haunter


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Big thanks to shadow black,Araniella,gloomycatt,Hallowmas for my fab cards love them all


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I just luv getting halloween greetings


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you to scare me, your card came with no postage due but the brads were gone from the envelope they were torn off
Thank you to disembodied voice and Darksnowflake
Both cards were awesome luv the stickers and the Halloween confetti


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

More great cards, thanks Stinkerbell & frogprince! Great photo as always!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks icezombie! Love the eyes!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Scare me! Great joke, I've never heard that one before!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The answer is a fence, it got cut off, sorry. I love the variety, hand made, store bought, retro, it's all cool, thanks guys!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, Stinkerbell, thanks for the shamrock,did you crochet that? I love it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Scareme, I didn't have postage due, but no Chad's on the card either. No worries!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks to Araniella, Shadow Black,Itzpopolotl,Pumpkin215,gloomycatCarrie Boyles and Skully and EZ love them all. Mine will be on the way soon


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Why yes I did crochet it. Have to have something to do on long road trips. Little things like these are perfect. 

Got a whale of a ton of cards in the last few days.... WOW is all I can say.
I'll send personal thank yous later in the week when things are a little laid back.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

My cards are done and will be mailed out this week
I really enjoy getting them all together


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The Halloween greetings are on the way across the states


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My apologies for not acknowledging the many, many cards that have rolled in over the past week or so. I've been a bit overwhelmed by a reaper gift that has been giving me fits and trying to clean out my grandma's house and making room here for a lot of her furniture. I have about 25% of my cards going out today and the remaining ones will probably go out on Wednesday as I'll be gone all day today and probably will be too tired to think about cards when I get back tonight.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finishing up my cards and will have them out by the end of this week 

Just wanted to thank everyone for all of the seriously awesome cards annnd goodies I've gotten so far. They are all fantastic!! Thank you Lady Arsenic, Pumpkin215, gloomycatt, itzpopolotl, kmeyer1313, ash-1031, araniella, Callyln, Nicolita3, ShawdowPanther, Ice Zombie, pumpkinking30, dee14399, skullie & ez, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince, Julianne, Halloweena! I love them all, and they are all hung up around my house! I'll have to take some pictures soon


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

kmeyer1313 said:


> Wow - our poor mail carriers are playing catch-up for storm days & Columbus Day in a big way...I had a literal pile of Halloween cards in my mailbox! This pile grew due to work the past couple of days, so I'm playing catch up on my day off (from work, not the Haunt)....
> 
> So thank you very much to the following nice folks who sent me cards this week - I think between the other thank you I posted before the storm and this one, I'm caught up on acknowledgements. At least, until I check my mailbox again this evening....
> 
> ...


It's a glitter spray. I like it because it doesn't leave the envelope all wet, it's a subtle shimmer and it doesn't rub off. Here's a picture of it...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A big TY to Pumpkin215, JoanneB, scareme, nhh, disembodiedvoice, Spookybella977. After going to have a cavity filled and being hurt by the dentist these cards really made the day better (((everyone)))


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Tank you to spookybella for the wonderful card


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

All cards went out today!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine will be going out Thursday, I took on a little too much this year.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

More Halloween stamps finally arrived to my post office on Saturday! Yay! *insert Snoopy dance here* I mailed them out over the weekend, so the second round of cards (the bulk of them) should be arriving in the mailboxes pretty soon. I have a couple of last-minute ones to send out Thursday, though, so there's that.....

I have some more thank yous to send out for cards that I've received since the last thank-you post....

Spookybella977 - Thank you! So far that's been hubby's favorite - he was quite surprised when he opened it...
nhh - OMG! It so reminds me of the decorations I used to hang up as a kid (in the '80s) - and yes, that's a good thing!
JoanneB - very cute, and I'm loving your little stickers....
scareme - I love the card and the joke inside - and no worries! There was no postage due - I could see where something was ripped off the back of the envelope, but the card was still safe...
Halloweena - What an amazing paint job - and on the envelope too! I love what's inside too....
Atropos - oh, it is too cute! Y'all have amazing handwriting, btw...and thank you for the message inside!
icezombie - That night scene is fantastic! And I adore the vintage Halloween inside...
Disembodiedvoice and darksnowflakeelsa - So cool, and I love the stickers as well! 
Nicolita3 - Love vintage Halloween - and thank you for what's inside! It has a place of honor on my fridge...

Y'all, seriously, this makes my day so much! Thank you from the bottom of my little Halloween heart!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks JoanneB, your my first card from the UK! So cool!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks NHH! Love the colors!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you SpookyBella, what a neat idea!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Got some lovely cards from SpookyBella977, Stinkerbell, and NHH! Thank you!

Finally went back to the post office and they were out of the Halloween stamps  Definitely sending this week whether I get them or not, but hoping I will!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We got two more cards today, thanks to spookybella and stinkerbell and frog prince, both really fun cards !!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys...I am so sorry. I flubbed up big this year. Many apologies. Cards are going out today. Life has just been...too much for me lately. The cards I am sending are rushed, but I still wanted to send homemade ones. So...half of them aren't my usual card offerings. Hope you like them anyway. This is also a quick post to say thank you for all the cards that have come thus far. I love them all. Gotta snap a pic and do a proper thank you though.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok! Now for the proper thank yous! Thank yous to Lady arsenic, Lukewa, gloomycatt, David and Kisah, Joanne,[ Ash, the Mealey Family, and shadow panther! I love them all! And they are getting hung up on our picture frame as they come in! Thanks guys and once again I am profusely sorry for waiting until now. I just got overwhelmed with life and put this on the back burner.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

And a thank you to Hallowmas as well! I have yours in the pic but forgot to put your name in! Joanne B your card is MIA...but it will be there when I get my countertop cleared! (it became a drop zone for my kids after school). Also...the boys opened the cards so I didn't get to see who the wicked charm or the book marks were from! Thank you to those nameless folks! My boys are obsessed with reading and have a love of bookmarks! They were going nuts over those! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

My first year in this card exchange and I just put my cards in the mailbox up at the post office.

They are now flying on the wings of bats.

See if you can catch the hidden reason I chose to send what I sent.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you to Joanne in the UK
My first card from across the pond


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> A big TY to Araniella, gloomycatt, Lukewa, Callyln and Itzpopoloti
> 
> I have fallen branches (damn storms) that I haven't hauled away all summer. I think I am going to save a nice one and make a Halloween tree out of it. Then take sticky tact and ornament hookers so I can hang my cards on the tree. Keep the tree in my office to enjoy all year round.
> 
> I will be getting my cards mailed out tomorrow to everyone


I did that ... took down branches and incorporated them into my cemetery last year. 

Every year I meticulously build a haunted cemetery in my front sloping yard. I have collected these items over the past 15+ years. I even stop cutting my grass in that area so it would grow longer and wilder lookin (can't have a manicured haunted cemetery). I would then put up my cemetery the first week in October, but last year, still recovering from back surgery in August, I was slow to move and did not have it up that first week. Low and behold there was a reason for my delay. I awoke early one morning after a windy night to find the big old oak tree (street sidewalk) had split in two with the fallen half laying across where I would have had all my decorations. They would have all been ruined. It took about 4 days for the municipality to clean it up (since it was theirs), then I could decorate. Of course I could no longer hang my ghouls and banshees from the limbs, but alas, all my collectables were saved and now I had miniature trees (limbs) to stick in the ground. Had it fallen when it was in place? I didn't have that kind of money to replace all that took 15+ years to collect. Whew!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a couple more cards to share, thanks Hallomas!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the tree,is that a stamp?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm, it's not working,


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ohhhh,technology! I'll have to try again later. In the mean time, thanks Hallomas, & Kmeyer1313! Love the colors & designs!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I've received cards from Kmeyer13, Flippin, Spookybella, and Arianella. Thank you all so much! 
Pictures later!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

You're welcome! Glad it got there safely.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you SpookyBella, what a neat idea!



I also recieved one of these from Spookybella. Very delightful!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you kMeyer I love the cat card and the sticker and the awesome bookmark
Thank you to the haunted Higley s
WheRe dof you get the cards at? I can not find any boxed sets of halloween cards or more than just the 6 that hallmark sells


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Love the tree,is that a stamp?


Yes got it at Michael's last year


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Hallomas, & Kmeyer1313!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Loving all the creative and spooky cards this year. Lots of fun!!


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thanks icezombie! Love the eyes!


You are very welcome, and thank you right back!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TY TY goes to hallowmas, Nobody Owens, bethene, and Haunted Nana. I love all my cards!!!!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you to Shadow Panther, Hallowmas boo kitty, Araniella, and Pumpkin215 for the cards.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

icezombie said:


> View attachment 367514



Who's that photo-bombing your picture? LOL


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

7 days away now , it's still way to hot here in az 
I'm hoping it will finally cool off by this weekend


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have some more thanks to send out!

Nobody Owens - Wow! I love the pic & poem on the cover (hubby was blown away), and the neon stickers inside are some of my favorites!
Cryptic Curiosity - The labels print is so cool, as is the little ghostie inside....
Hallowmas - I love the border and all of your funky stamps! 
A Little Bit Scary - Skull themes rock!
Halloweeeiner - Thank you! Great minds think alike! 
Bethene - I love Halloween vintage! Thank you so much!
Haunted Higleys - So elegant - I adore it! 
lisa48317 - The photo is sooo cool - where was it taken?

I probably won't post photos till after the first week of Halloween or so in case of any late-coming cards....


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I am so sorry I have not sent out my cards yet!!!! I am sending them out tomorrow!! I apologize again!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok,so I know this is VERY LATE and random,but I didn't participate in the past 3 years' Card Exchanges.I took out my cards from 2013 to display and have a pile that I never got to say thank you to..So..Bethene,Halloween Scream,Hearts1003,Living Dead Girl 1031,Kardec251985,Halloweencreature,ALKONOST,Haunted Diva..thank you for my cards back in 2013!!! I'm only 3 years late..


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks HoflyLoster, I love the shoes!! U


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks HoflyLoster, I love the shoes!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

got more card over the past very busy days


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful cards
I really look forward to all the card exchanges that we have on here though oUT the year
Next one is the krampus/ Xmas excahnge


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the cards! Hopefully mine will arrive this week! Can everyone spot theirs on our little display? Haha I love this frame I made! It works perfectly for holding cards! The boys have been habing such a blast opening the cards! Nhh, my youngest couldn't wait to put on one of the tattoos! He was so proud of it! Showing it off to everyone!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TY Halloweeiner!! Got your card last night

If you haven't received a card from me please let me know. I received a card that wasn't on my sent list. I just want to make sure everyone got a card.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you Hallowmas and Stinkerbell n Frog Prince for the superb Halloween cards! 
I was late to the exchange this year but these two will be up front and center on my mantle.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got a few more people to thank but I've lost track of who I thanked and who I haven't so I'm going to have to sit down and just thank everyone all over again. Still have about 4 cards I haven't received yet so still on the lookout !


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Moony ! I love the sparkly orange!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Nobody Owens said:


> Who's that photo-bombing your picture? LOL


I see a cute little puppy dog too!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Such wonderful cards from across the pond , moony1 and holly
Thank you tropical jewel I love the little bat
I so enjoy exchanging with everyone
Thank you for the time spent creating and picking out the cards
Looking forward to the krampus/Xmas exchange


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Eek !
3 days left


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Big thanks to spookybella977,moony, lisa48317, skullie and EZ and Hoflylosta for my fab cards


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the cute Witch Hat Macabreweb. doing pretty well I got 12 of 19 so far.LOL will post photo after Halloween


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Lizzy Borden! Such a cool design!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Macabre Web, I love it! Can't go wrong with a witch hat! Great poem too. I put all the pretty glitter in with the Halloween candy,so when I hand it out, they get a little sparkly goodie too!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thanks Lizzy Borden! Such a cool design!


Thank you! So glad you enjoyed it. 

I have received a ton of cards and am running out of room to display them on our bookshelf. I'll try to get pictures up after the big day.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry I've been MIA, but I did get all my cards out this week. My job has been really hectic, and I had a business trip last week that butted up to a personal trip. I have a ton of cards to open because I was gone, and I didn't want to open before I got mine out in the mail. I'll be back in a few to say thanks.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you to,
macabreweb, I love the hat and poem.
haunted nana, love the owl, and evil sun, lol
moony1' love the glitter paper and green is my favorite color.
hoflyloster, what a cute card, and I love the skull confetti.
a little bit scary, I love the embossed card
halloweeeiner, boo, love the card
hallomas, very cool card. Love the raven
kmeyer1313, I love cats. Are you working with the haunt? Thank you for the great card and bookmark.
Joanne, thank you for the card. I love the front. Your card is in the mail. I hope it doesn't take too long to get there.
Bethene, thanks so much. I love the card.
nhh, I love the tattoo, and the card looks yummy
spookybella977, wow, such a creative card. I love it.
lisa48317, what a terrifically creepy picture on the front of your card. 
disembodiedvoice and dark snowflake Elsa, what a bright and cheerful card. 
scareme my friend, love the card and the confetti. 
Stinkerbell and frog prince, I always love seeing your photography, and thank you for the maple leaf.
julianne, love the jack o lantern on your card
pumpkin215, wow, that's such a neat card, and the stickers inside are great
dee14399, I love the big full moon on your card
shadow black, love all the cute ghosts
Hawk, your card made me laugh.
skullie and EZ Zettle, your creativity never fails to amaze me. Love the card
araniella, love the green monster card
Lukwa, very cute and festive card
callie b, love the embossed card and the spooky house
Ash, your was my first, love the card.
gloomycat, what a pretty card

Thank you again everyone for filling my mailbox with Halloween cheer. I hope my cards make it to you soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received your card with no problem.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Thank you! So glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> I have received a ton of cards and am running out of room to display them on our bookshelf. I'll try to get pictures up after the big day.


YES! That is such a cool design! Thank you for the card!!!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Just received two more cards today (picture updated)! 

Thank you goes out to 

lizzyborden and her incredible cat card. My daughter loves it and everyone comments on it's creativity!

Spookybella977 - Love the opening behind the laboratory to find Frankie! 

kmeyer1313 - Love the cat in the tree! We are cat people; my daughter and I! 

Thank you all again. For my first year doing the exchange, it was fun. Next year I'll look early enough so I can get to more people!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you to Iamthe goddess for the spooky photo and poem, Hostesswiththemostess for the blingy candy apple and sticker
( I am sure my grandson will claim the sticker when he sees it.LOL) and Lizzy borden for the cool mummy card. My Husband got into big trouble he had the nerve to have one of my cards in his pile of junk mail I have no clue when it even came but thank you Stinkerbell anf Frog Prince for the cllo graveyard photo card and the cute crochet leaf......... I love them all


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TYVM to Macabreweb and moony_1 for the cards. They arrived Thursday. I have been battling an earache and I am finally good enough to be out of bed, so a big TY to the two of you.

Still waiting on a few cards so I will be watching and hope to get promote ty's out for those.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Thank you to Iamthe goddess for the spooky photo and poem, Hostesswiththemostess for the blingy candy apple and sticker
> ( I am sure my grandson will claim the sticker when he sees it.LOL) and Lizzy borden for the cool mummy card. My Husband got into big trouble he had the nerve to have one of my cards in his pile of junk mail I have no clue when it even came but thank you Stinkerbell anf Frog Prince for the cllo graveyard photo card and the cute crochet leaf......... I love them all


I'm glad to know someone received the card. I'm obsessed with that Emily Dickinson poem. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received a lovely card from lizzyborden today. Did you fold all that paper for the cards? Love the design.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so glad people are liking the cards. Unfortunately 4 people will be receiving store bought cards as I shorted myself some. I think I might have sent doubles to family  Now that I know this exists, I'm starting earlier next year. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Hosstesswiththemostess! What a cute Carmel apple!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Halloween!!! 
My cards went out last week so I'm hoping everyone gets theirs soon! 

I got some more awesome cards in the mail - Thank you so much nhh, spookybella977, hallowmas, The Haunted Higleys, Halloweeiner, a little bit scary, cryptic curiosity, lisa48317, Bethene, imthegoddess, and lizzyborden!!! I love them so much!!!


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I received a cute card from kmeyer1313 Friday! Thanks so much! I hope to really participate next year!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Halloween everybody! Today's the day!  

I have some more thank-yous to shout out before I get ready for my last night at the haunt..... (I'm super-bummed about it)

MacabreWeb, thank you for the kind words and the adorable cauldron!
moony_1 - So cool and gothic....I wish I had half your talent!
lizzyborden - that's some wicked cool paper-folding! 
hostesswiththemostess - I get hungry just looking at that caramel apple! 
Im the goddess, yes, I work at the haunt - it's down there in my signature. I had extra advertising cards, and I figured if anybody could appreciate them, it's my Halloweenforum family!  I love the photo that you used on your card - & that's one of my favorite Emily Dickinson poems!
HoflyLoster - I love it...and is that a Haunted Canada stamp I see on the envelope? That's cool....
Haunted Nana - it's watching me! (& it needs Visine) 
Wickedwench - I love the art on the cover...and all the eyes!


Thank you all - I'm going to post pics probably by next week or so....y'all have really made my Halloween!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> I received a lovely card from lizzyborden today. Did you fold all that paper for the cards? Love the design.


Yes, I folded all of it.  My left arm is out of commission for at least another month so hubby pitched in and helped me finish them up. 

At last count I'm up to 30 out of 40 cards, but I found two cards yesterday along with a birthday card from my aunt that my husband evidently brought in at some point. I need to go out and check his truck when he gets home and I think one may have fallen behind the bookshelf too.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

A big ty to Imthegoddess and lizzyborden. I love the cards!!!! Lizzyborden my bat is amazing. I love bats so it was even more special to me  

Still waiting on 3 cards so I have more to look forward to. My Halloween haunt is off this year so I'll have that. I have an ear infection and in my rush to make up for down time I over did myself. So sadly I won't be setting up this year. My TOTers will be bummed which is bumming me but I just can't find the energy.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

happy halloween!!!
the post office has been unkind...2 of my cards have returned to me with the recipient's address mostly ripped off and the stamps canceled. so going through my list, I think I know who they belong to and I'll be re-sending them. I also received 2 cards that were ripped in transit  but still lovely. I'll post a proper thank you later this week, but in the meantime, thank you so much to everyone, the cards I've received made me so happy, and these exchanges we do mean the world to me &#55357;&#56478;&#55356;&#57219;


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hostesswiththemostess, thank you for the lovely card. It arrived on Halloween!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks go out to all the Halloween forum peeps
Thank you for taking the time to make each card
Thank you for taking to the time to choose each card from the card store
I really enjoy doing the halloween card exchange, and the other card exchanges thru out the year
I fact next year I am going to start making the Halloween cards during the yucky summer when we stay in more
Merry hallowe'en


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for the awesome cards I received. I love each and everyone!!! I love the added goodies too. So many special touches. It doesn't matter if they were store bought or totally handmade, each one is special and I love them!!!!

I only regret that I have not thanked each one of you individually as well. But, know that I really love them all!!
I look forward to next year for sure!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who sent their cards, Megan and I loved all of them ! Just got 2 yesterday, perfect timing. Got Lizzyborden and MacabreWeb's they were both so great and fun arriving on the big day. I got all of mine I exchanged with except one.
what is the etiquette on that anyway? Do you all want to know if someone doesn't receive your card? It's happened to me on each exchange and I would like to know if someone I agreed to exchange with doesn't get my card so I was just wondering.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have yet to post a photo of the last of my cards... for whatever reason I was a little busy yesterday and today I'm a bit more then a little exhausted. I will get to it ASAP... I believe I still am awaiting one card yet..


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply (still under the weather. I received cards from hostesswiththemostess and kmeyer1313 yesturday. I am grateful to everyone for the time, effort and money you have spent. It's nice to reach out and get to know others.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

If anyone did not get a card from me, please let me know and I'll get one out straight away
Thank you all for the halloween greetings


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who sent cards. I loved each and EVERY one for different reasons. They get displayed right as anyone comes into my house so they can see the awesomeness. I love that my friends always stop to admire each one. Handmade or boxed, they are all just fantastic. I hope you all had a terrific Halloween.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I"m still awaiting one card. Here's a photo of the last I believe...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for the lovely cards we got this past Halloween, be they store purchased, handmade or somewhere inbetween. It's been a very difficult year, my first Halloween since my son's passing. Making my cards to send out was a kind of theraphy...something to help keep my mind from dwelling on the sadness... getting them was a joy I can't express. 
So many thanks to 

Holly Foster, Dee14399, CrypticCuriosity, Spookybella977, nicolita3, Lady Arsenic, Scareme, disembodiedvoice, Gloomycat, TropicalJewel & ShadowSoldier, Shadow Black, im the goddess, icezombie, Haunted Higleys, Pumpkin215, Araniella, Itzpopolotl, Lizzyborden, Kmeyer1313, Bethene, Hostesswiththemostess. Nhh. MacabreWeb, Julianne, Moony_1, Callyln, Skullie and EZ, Lisa48317, Pumpklinqueen29 and Pumpkinking30, Halloweenier, AsH 1031, Hallowmas, Halloweena, A little bit scary, Haunted Nana, Lukewa.


I hope we can all do this again soon... isn't Krampus/Chirstmas card exchange coming soon...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Krampus/Xmas yay
Awaiting the next card exchange


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a bit late in coming but I want to say a huge thank you to all that sent me Halloween cards! Whether it be homemade or store bought I cherish every one, thank you everybody!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine got out a bit late,but a week before Halloween. The two to Canada and one to the UK may still be in the mail, as I don't know how long it takes to get there, but all others should have arrived in the US. If you didn't get a card from me, please let me know.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Got my last 2 card on Halloween thanks to MacabreWeb and Im the goddess thanks for letting me take part been great getting Halloween cards for the first time ever. Really hoping all my card got to you but if not please send me a pm and I will get another one out to you.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for the card bonilaur - I received it on Halloween or the day after (it's kinda all smushed together in my brain) - I love the sparkly ink! And JOLs rule!

I believe I'm waiting on two, so I'm going to give those another few days...pics coming soon!

Hope to see you all for Krampus exchange!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's the pictures of the wonderful cards I received from everyone, sorry for posting so late.... I enjoyed receiving every one! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the awesome cards!! Sorry this is a little late.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just did a final count and received at least 38 of 40 cards. Of the two that are missing, I'm 99% sure I received one and not sure about the other one. 

A great big thank you to everyone who sent cards! I think my hubby enjoyed them as much as I did and will include the little one next year too.  My camera has been missing for about a week so I'm leaving my cards and pumpkin display up until I find it so I can post some pictures.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cryptic Curiosity, I received a card from you last week. Thank you very much.


----------

